# VHI One Plus Plan - No Group Discount?



## PaddyH (21 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I've been told that by taking the VHI One Plus Plan which currently has a free kids offer, I can no longer avail of a group discount. They said a group discount is currently not available for the One Plus Plan or won't be available in the future.

Anyone else experience this?? How many plans do the VHI have that you cannot get a group discount for??


----------

